# هل سماع الاغاني و الحب في سن المراهقة حرام؟



## +pepo+ (13 فبراير 2009)

هل الاغانى حرام فى المسيحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





وهل الحب فى سن المراهقه حرام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




مستنى الرد بسرعه​


----------



## fredyyy (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسئله هامه ؟ (موضوع للنقاش)*



+pepo+ قال:


> هل الاغانى حرام فى المسيحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*أن تستعبد للأغاني خطية *

*وأن تؤثر كلمات الأغاني سلبيًا على عواطفك خطية *

*وأن تؤثر نغمات الأغاني على حركات جسدك هذا أيضًا خطية *

**************************

*الحب كلمة نقية لا يعرف معناها إلا من يعرف الله *

*ويستعملها أهل العالم لتغطية رغبات الجسد في الشهوة الردية*

*سن المراهقة ... إن لم تضبط فيه العواطف في ظل طهارة العين ونقاوة السمع وقداسة اللَّمس *

*يخسر فيها الانسان علاقته بالله ويتبدد مستقبله ويفقد إحترام الآخرين *

*أخيرًا أسمع الموسيقى والترانيم دعها ُتقرِّبك الى الله*

*تعلم أن تكون مقدسًا ... روحًا ... ونفسًا ... وجسدًا ... حب المسيح كافي لوقايتك من الزلل*

*مزمور 121 : 3 *
*لاَ يَدَعُ رِجْلَكَ تَزِلُّ. لاَ يَنْعَسُ حَافِظُكَ.*

*أيوب 17 : 3*
*كُنْ ضَامِنِي عِنْدَ نَفْسِكَ ....


تكوين : 34 
1 وَخَرَجَتْ دِينَةُ ابْنَةُ لَيْئَةَ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ لِتَنْظُرَ بَنَاتِ الارْضِ 
2 فَرَاهَا شَكِيمُ ابْنُ حَمُورَ الْحِوِّيِّ رَئِيسِ الارْضِ وَاخَذَهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَاذَلَّهَا. 
3 وَتَعَلَّقَتْ نَفْسُهُ بِدِينَةَ ابْنَةِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاحَبَّ الْفَتَاةَ وَلاطَفَها. 
5 وَسَمِعَ يَعْقُوبُ انَّهُ نَجَّسَ دِينَةَ ابْنَتَهُ....
*


----------



## صوت الرب (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسئله هامه ؟ (موضوع للنقاش)*




> هل الاغانى حرام فى المسيحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يوجد أنواع من الأغاني كأغاني الروك التي 
تعتبر شيطانية و لو تلاحظ كلماتها
ستجد أغلبها عبارة عن تجاديف للمسيح و أم النور
فهذه من الخطأ السماع لها ...
أما الأغاني العادية فلا أجد مانع من سماعها
( و قد يخالفني البعض ) و لكن من الأفضل 
سماع الأغاني الروحية ( الترانيم )
أفسس الأصحاح 5 العدد 19 
مُكَلِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ.
.


> وهل الحب فى سن المراهقه حرام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


إن كان حب جسدي ( شهواني ) فهذا لا يليق بالمسيحي
و لكن إن كان الحب نقيا و طاهرا فلا مانع من ذلك


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسئله هامه ؟ (موضوع للنقاش)*

*سؤال محير___الاغانى حرام ولا لا ؟ وهل هى صح ولا غلط ؟؟ *
*+((اسئله هامه من عظات متنوعه يجيبها كبار الرعاه))+*
*هل الاغاني تليق بالمسيحي؟ *
*سؤال للزملاء المسيحين *
*هل يليق سماع الاغانى ؟؟؟ *

مواضيع كثيرة تجيب على سؤالك الخاص بسماع الاغاني باكثر من طريقة, لكن المعنى واحد

اما بالنسبة للحب, فالحب المقدس عمره لم يكن خطيئة, لكن الشهوة هي التي تدنس هذا الحب

ربنا يحميك من شرور ابليس..


----------



## antonius (14 فبراير 2009)

اؤيد الاساتذة فريدي وصوت الرب..
لو ادت بنا الاغاني الى خطايا او كانت بذاتها تحوي على كلمات بذيئة(ككثير من اغاني الراب)او كانت اغاني جماعات السيتنس (الكثير من اغاني الميتال) ..فتلك سماعها خطأ! لانه سيؤدي الى تاثيرات سيئة وخطايا في النهاية ! 
اما الاغاني العادية فهي امر مسلي في كثير من الاحيان..ولا ضرر فيها ما لم تكن ادمانا..
اما الحب فهو لم ولن يكن خطية ابدا ! مراهقا او غير مراهق! الخطية هي الشهوة او الانقياد للشهوة وعمل امور لا تليق بابن الرب وهيكله

سلام ونعمة..


----------



## +pepo+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسئله هامه ؟ (موضوع للنقاش)*



fredyyy قال:


> *أن تستعبد للأغاني خطية *
> 
> *وأن تؤثر كلمات الأغاني سلبيًا على عواطفك خطية *
> 
> ...


 

مرسى على مرورك
​


----------



## +pepo+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسئله هامه ؟ (موضوع للنقاش)*



صوت الرب قال:


> يوجد أنواع من الأغاني كأغاني الروك التي
> تعتبر شيطانية و لو تلاحظ كلماتها
> 
> هذه مش باستمع اليها
> ...


 

مرسى على مرورك​


----------



## +pepo+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسئله هامه ؟ (موضوع للنقاش)*

ياهلا ياهلا روك عندنا​


my rock قال:


> *سؤال محير___الاغانى حرام ولا لا ؟ وهل هى صح ولا غلط ؟؟ *
> *+((اسئله هامه من عظات متنوعه يجيبها كبار الرعاه))+*
> *هل الاغاني تليق بالمسيحي؟ *
> *سؤال للزملاء المسيحين *
> ...


 
بعض من الابهات يقولون ان الحب فى سن المرهقه حب عيال وليس حب حقيقى
هل المقوله دى صحيحه؟


----------



## +pepo+ (14 فبراير 2009)

antonius قال:


> اؤيد الاساتذة فريدي وصوت الرب..
> لو ادت بنا الاغاني الى خطايا او كانت بذاتها تحوي على كلمات بذيئة(ككثير من اغاني الراب)او كانت اغاني جماعات السيتنس (الكثير من اغاني الميتال) ..فتلك سماعها خطأ! لانه سيؤدي الى تاثيرات سيئة وخطايا في النهاية !
> اما الاغاني العادية فهي امر مسلي في كثير من الاحيان..ولا ضرر فيها ما لم تكن ادمانا..
> هى ليس ادمانا​اما الحب فهو لم ولن يكن خطية ابدا ! مراهقا او غير مراهق! الخطية هي الشهوة او الانقياد للشهوة وعمل امور لا تليق بابن الرب وهيكله
> ...


مرسى على مرورك​


----------



## فافاستار (17 فبراير 2009)

*اذا كان قلب الانسان مملؤ بحب المسيح اذا حب المراهقه يكون فيه بعض الالتزام بمبادئ المسيح اما الاغانى التى يسمعها المراهق انها لا تمجد المسيح *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 فبراير 2009)

*البابا شنودة بيقول ممكن تسمع موسيقي بس متكنش مسيئة*


----------



## just4jesus (21 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم بالنسبة للحب ما هو حرام لأن رسالة المسيح هي المحبة "احبو بعضكم بعضا كما انا احببتكم" والله هو محبة فلأنه احبنا ارسل ابنه الوحيد فادينا ليخلصنا من الخطيئة فكيف يكون الحب حرام ؟؟

اما ان تبرر اعمال شهوانية بالحب فهذه هي الخطيئة 

انا بالنسبة للترنيم فإن القديس اوغسطينوس يقول (( من يرنم يصلي مرتين ))


----------



## elmomasl (3 مارس 2009)

اهب اقول انها مش حرام لان مش موجود فى المسيحية حاجة حرام 
بس بولس الرسول فى رسالة كرونسوس الاولى بيقول 

كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تليق

يعنى كل حاجة تحل ليك بس هل ينفع ابن المسيح يعمل كدا 
هل ينفع ابن  المسيح يشرب سجاير يعنى حاجات كتيرة طبعا 

بس الموسيقى هتاثر عليك روحانيا هتبعدك عن ربنا بس مش اكتر 

والحب المسيح جة ومات بدالى عشان يقولك انة بيحب وهو فعلا بيحبك اوى 
فى سن مراهقة معناها ان دى شهوة انك بتحب الشخص دا عشان معجب مش حب داخلى يعنى 
معجب بلاستايل معجب بلابس معجب بشعر كدا بس 

وربنا يباركك


----------

